# Windsor Wellington 2.0 impressions...



## mountinroady (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey all, nOOb here.. MTBer for some years. Wanted to get into road bikes on the cheap and being an experienced wrench, I decided to order from BD online. I own a Gravity Zilla Monster Cross from them and love it, so I kinda knew what I was getting into. Heres a few pix after assembly and tune up. I ordered a quill adapter and shorter stem. I also have some Vuelta Zerolite wheels on the way as well. The frame seems tight and built very nicely. Kinesis hydoformed and 2 butted tubes..nice welds, cheap, but solid working components. Lasco triple crank? still has the jury in deliberation. If I feel any flex, it will be replaced.
For a first roadie. . This is just what tthe doctor ordered.
View attachment 274174
View attachment 274175
View attachment 274176
View attachment 274177


----------



## BoomerB (Jan 13, 2013)

I was in the same boat, mountain biker looking for cheap road bike, and got my Wellington this week. The frame is sweet. Wheels are the weak point but will upgrade those down the road.

How do you like the new wheels?


----------



## mdf26 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey, I'm new here, and riding in general. I picked up this bike and just got it a couple days ago. Did you have any trouble with the front derailleur? I've got the rear setup fine but the front is kicking my butt. Any advice?


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the Youtube videos on derailleur adjustment! Try 'em.


----------

